# An amazing video of a betta eating live mosquito larvae.



## The Dave (Jul 26, 2016)

Has anyone here ever fed their mosquito larvae to their Betta ? They love it, and it's fun to watch them chasing the larvae all around the tank. I put out several containers of water in a shady area near my home every year to allow mosquitos to lay their eggs in the water. I check it everyday, so no adult mosquitoes ever hatch !!! Every year I am provided with highly nutritious live food that costs me nothing but a little time. 
You should give it a try. Make sure to feed only a few larvae at a time, so that they all get eaten. Your fish will then be able to do what comes naturally to them. They will be happier, healthier, and more likely to breed. After all, fish get bored with flake food, just as you would if you ate nothing but potatoes everyday. The following high definition video will show you just how fun this can be. Enjoy.

https://youtu.be/hU1GezJo79M


----------

